

Homeless Former Programmer Charges $2000/mo for 'Applied Homelessness Course' - philipdlang
http://www.breitbart.com/InstaBlog/2013/12/02/Homeless-Man-Charges-2000-For-Course-In-Applied-Homelessness

======
kavalec
In other news, Andrew Breitbart is still dead.

